# Finally, We Got An Outback!



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

We finally got an Outback.







We fell in love with the layout the first time we saw it. We have kids and when we saw those 4 bunks, we knew it was a perfect fit for our family. Everything we saw after that got compared to the Outback and none of them were as good for some reason.

I love this web site! It has given us our daily Outback fix and held us over through the wait for delivery. Thanks everyone!

Lorrie


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Pick up mine on Sat morning...... we are as excited as you. What a great site.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Whooooooo Hoooooooo!
Yeah!









Those Outbacks do have a way of out-shining the rest.

Congrats on your new TT!

BTW - Did you get a 26RS, a 28RSS, or a 28RSDS?


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> Whooooooo Hoooooooo!
> Yeah!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! We got the 28RSS.
Hubby is working on the first modifications tonight making drawers. One for that top flip out thing at the sink and one for the floor that is a flip down cabinet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

alright...more 28RSS's on the board!!!

Welcome!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats on the camper!!

Please visit often!

Jason


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome to the family! I'm sure you'll enjoy your new Outback just as much as we enjoy ours


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## macco (Apr 21, 2005)

Congrats....I got chills reading this post....I can relate to these forums BIG TIME. I love this place. Get all the help and questions answered that you can think of. This is one great place to visit on the net. Well gotta go post a topic in the where to camp section now.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats on the new trailer









what are you towing with?

darrel


----------



## ghosst (Apr 19, 2005)

congrats on the new rig..we just got our new 30frks we love it cant get into the camp ground until the may 1st weekend love it good luck














sunny


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

hey lorrie

congrats on you new home away from home. my wife and i got ours thursday we been staying out there in it just staring







and telling each other how nice it looks







and thinking of what all to put in it.







you made the right choice


----------



## kc4boysmom (Apr 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new baby! We take delivery of our 28RSDS on Tuesday, so I know what you mean by being "held over" by the forums here. I am absolutely antsy!!







Now you get to do your shopping for the INSIDE of the camper!! That's fun too!!!

Kayse


----------

